# 652 Turnip Price



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

My turnip price is 652. If you want to sell, give me a holler. *No PMs. Only in this thread*

Only 4 people at a time. I will send out the Dodo code when I see fit. 

You don’t have to, but tips in bells, material, fruit, etc. are accepted. 

You have to be here within 5 mins of me sending the dodo code or you will be skipped. 


Excuse me if I sounded like a jerk in my last thread I was doing a bit. Lol


----------



## jenzz (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi, would love to come by if possible


----------



## quazergames (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey, can I come? I'll bring oranges


----------



## SCORPA15 (Mar 23, 2020)

Cool, is ok if I come over.
I can give you peaches and a few furniture items.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 23, 2020)

I would love to stop by!

I don’t have much but I can offer some iron nuggets?


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello! If it is possible, can I come over? I have oranges if you need them.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## stateofdreamers (Mar 23, 2020)

If it's okay I'd love to come! I've got lots of materials saved up that you are more than welcome to have!


----------



## H2406 (Mar 23, 2020)

I would also be glad to come (and might even have some nice fruits as tips ;-)


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

I sent out the codes. If y’all don’t come in 5 mins or so, I’ll move on to the next person.


----------



## yosie1511 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey! Can I come over?


----------



## BeamK2K (Mar 23, 2020)

Can i visit too?


----------



## Tayeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey again xD I'd love to come over if youre accepting still! Thank you haha


----------



## obamasnow (Mar 23, 2020)

I would also like to join the waiting list please


----------



## mlccc (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to come if you're still available


----------



## Megan. (Mar 23, 2020)

If you’re still available could I come?


----------



## quazergames (Mar 23, 2020)

I got distracted by the skunk, he had stuff I was looking for. Didn't get to sell my turnips. Can I come back in?


----------



## Ceres (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey, I'd love to come by if you are still accepting!


----------



## Catparent (Mar 23, 2020)

id like a turn aswell when you get the chance ♥


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

quazergames said:


> I got distracted by the skunk, he had stuff I was looking for. Didn't get to sell my turnips. Can I come back in?


Gonna have to wait. I thought everyone got their’s. I’ll get you with the next group


----------



## quazergames (Mar 23, 2020)

Toot said:


> Gonna have to wait. I thought everyone got their’s. I’ll get you with the next group



Thank you. I won't be so slow next time.


----------



## Damniel (Mar 23, 2020)

Whenever there's space i'd love to visit!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 23, 2020)

I'd love to visit once there's more space!!


----------



## stateofdreamers (Mar 23, 2020)

I was expecting the message to come in the mesasages tab, so sorry I missed you! I would still love to come but I understand if you don't want to send me the code again. I'm happy to wait until you've done everyone else!


----------



## jenzz (Mar 23, 2020)

just wondering if i can come by again? no pressure if there's too many ppl. Thanks so much!


----------



## H2406 (Mar 23, 2020)

Next try - would love to join you


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

jenzz said:


> just wondering if i can come by again? no pressure if there's too many ppl. Thanks so much!



Only once for now. 


*I’m afk in-game. Just follow the directions and please don’t steal. It should all go smoothly. *


----------



## murton (Mar 23, 2020)

Would love to stop by whenever there's room.


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 23, 2020)

Could I stop by as well?


----------



## Tayeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you Toot!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 23, 2020)

Was wondering if I could stop by, thanks!

and thank you for doing this !


----------



## N e s s (Mar 23, 2020)

If it’s not too late can I come over?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 23, 2020)

Heyo, I would also like to stop by if I can! I do understand tho if the price changes after noon


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

TBT is being slow again. I’m pausing this thread. You can find me on the TBT discord.


----------



## JackoCFC (Mar 23, 2020)

May I pop over if I can please?


----------



## Nina411 (Mar 23, 2020)

When it opens again, may I stop by?


----------



## heavencaller (Mar 23, 2020)

I would like to visit and sell as well. I have oranges pears iron ore and a spare recipe for something I can't remember. Let me know if you open up again please.


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Mar 23, 2020)

Poked you on discord earlier but I figured commenting here would keep the queue fair.


----------



## OkamiBytes (Mar 23, 2020)

*Id like to sell if possible*

Let me know if you are still allowing people to come sell here.


----------



## JackoCFC (Mar 23, 2020)

I posted earlier about coming over. Its ok you can remove me from the que. Im having alot of trouble being able to connect to the website. Thanks anyway =)


----------



## mufflerveco (Mar 23, 2020)

I would love to stop by as well if you're still doing this


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 23, 2020)

Looking to sell as well!!


----------



## help with login (Mar 23, 2020)

Is this still available?


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 23, 2020)

I would like to come if you are still available!


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

This thread is closed due to tbt being a butt. I’m on the tbt discord.


----------

